# New scroll saw



## Chippygeoff (15 Feb 2014)

I just had an e-mail from Steve Good showing the RBI Hawk scroll saw and the improvements that have been made. Now this is what you call a decent scroll saw. I wonder if they ship to the UK. Sadly the pictures never appeared when I pasted it, even so the specs and brilliant.


Home

Web Store

Products

Scratch/Dent

Catalogs

Videos

Manuals

Services

History

Contact Us

B u s h t o n M a n u f a c t u r i n g
Got a question? Give us a call: (620) 562-3557
Website Designed by Bushton Manufacturing © 2014 at Homestead™ Create a Website and List Your Business
The Hawk Precision Scroll Saw



WE CAN CUT 
WHATEVER YOU WANT
HOWEVER YOU WANT
I N A L M O S T 
ANY MATERIAL YOU WANT!
Our saws will cut almost any material you can think of; soft woods, hard woods, even manufactured type woods like plywood veneer, mdf, partical board, and melamine. With a drip tank, they can even cut glass, ceramic tile, and stone!
But our saws don't stop there. We cut plastics of all kinds, organic material like horns, antlers, and bone. We can cut both precious and non-precious metals including aluminum, copper, brass, silver, and even gold!


SPECIFICATIONS
BM-20
20"
2 5/8"
100-1750
13 1/2"

39"
43 1/2"
31-38"
13"
27 1/4" minimum
15°
7"
DC TENV
10 Gauge Steel Legs
93 lbs
19 1/2" x 33"
1 Year all parts and labor

39" x 21" x 20" 96#
7" x 7" x 37" 30#
7" x 7" x 37" 35#
?" x ?" x ?" ??#
Throat Capacity
Maximum Cutting Thickness
Cutting Strokes Per Minute
Work Table
Cutting Table Height:
Standard Legs
Standard Legs with Extensions
Chair Legs
Bench Legs
Distance Between Chair Legs
Max Forward Tilt (extension on back legs only)
Table Overhang
Motor
Mounting
Weight
Floor Space Requirements
Manufacturer's Warranty
Shipping Dimensions:
Box 1
Box 2 (Standard Legs)
Box 2 (Chair Legs)
Box 2 (Bench Legs)
BM-26
​26"
2 5/8"
100-1750
13 1/2"

39"
43 1/2"
31-38"
13"
27 1/4" minimum
12°
7"
DC TENV
10 Gauge Steel Legs
97 lbs
19 1/2" x 39"
1 Year all parts and labor

39" x 21" x 20" 103#
7" x 7" x 37" 30#
7" x 7" x 37" 35#
?" x ?" x ?" ??#
................................................................................................................................................................................................................

FEATURES
Long 7/8" Blade Stroke for faster, cleaner cuts that need little to no sanding!
Large Cast Aluminum Table (13 1/2" Diameter) provides a large work area in front of the centrally located blade for better control and more support of your work.

Pressure Foot gives maximum control even when making those intricate cuts that are so popular with scroll saw users.
Work Table Tilts a full 45° both left AND right!

Use any 5" Pinless Blade to make clean, polished cuts. We stock many styles of blade from multiple manufactuerers to ensure we have a blade that will work for you. You can cut hard or soft wood, plywood, MDF, particle board, OSB, plastic, corian, ceramic tile, soft stone (sand stone, Kansas lime stone, etc.), hard stone (marble, granite, etc.), non-ferrous metals, horn, antler, and much more.


Top or Bottom Feed lets you choose the way you prefer to insert the blade for your fret work.
Table-Forward Design is comfortable to sit at with a shop stool.




Rear Cam Over for quick release and precise setting of blade tension. More accurate than plucking the blade and turning a knob!
Precision Crafted Steel Base and Heavy Duty Legs made from 10 gauge steel for greater stability and long-lasting durability.
Front Cam Over tension release of upper blade holder allows you to change the blade in seconds. This allows you to make inside cuts quickly and easily.
Quick Change Blade Holders allow you to have either blade holder pre-loaded for quick blade style change out. Both the top and bottom blade holders clip into place.
Machined and Casted Parts for quality that lasts a lifetime.
Adjustable Nose allows you to tilt the blade slightly for more aggresive cutting.
Safety Spring and Stop for safer operation even if the blade breaks.
Flex Bellows and Loc-Line keeps the cutting area clean for greater visibility and safety.
Totally Enclosed DC Motor gives you complete control of the speed throughout the entire speed range. The motor is TENV to keep out harmful dust. The controller is designed to yield full torque over the entire speed range without overheating or stalling.
Engineered to run quietly and limit vibration.
Made in the United States of America


BM-Series Improvements


Both Models have the Adjustable Nose on the lower arm. Like the G4 and JuniorHAWK, the tilt of the blade is infinitely adjustable rather than the two position tilt that the ULTRA series carried.
Upper Arm is 38% lighter and is stronger vertically.
Lower Arm is 34% lighter and is stronger vertically.
Pitman Arm (the one that connects the motor to the lower arm) is 78% lighter.
The Motor Bearing Block has now been integrated into a new custom motor.
We have replaced the flywheel of the older motors with a custom Counter Weight specific to the saw model.
All of these changes to the motor have allowed us to increase the range of the motor from the previous standard, 250-1650spm, to a broader 100-1750 strokes per minute while still allowing us to further reduce the vibration.


BUY NOW
$1200
$1400


----------



## Ali (15 Feb 2014)

why does the rest of the world get a better choice of machines apart from us here in 230v UK


----------



## Grayo (15 Feb 2014)

I think this is the one you are referring to.


----------



## Spindle (15 Feb 2014)

Hi

These were available in the UK under the Record Power brand, designated as Scroll 16, 20 and 26. They turn up second hand now and again, there's at least one other forum member with one, (I have the Scroll 20  ).







Regards Mick


----------



## Roughcut (15 Feb 2014)

How do you rate your Record saw then Spindle?
I have seen one for sale on a well known auction site but it's the big one.....a 26. :shock:


----------



## jonluv (15 Feb 2014)

Bought the Record 226 on thursday , actually says RBI ULTRA HAWK 226 was going to collect today but weather here in Somerset is too bad to travel but arranged to collect it tomorrow.

Spent all morning rearranging shed as it is a big bit of kit.

Will let you know how I get on with it

John


----------



## Spindle (15 Feb 2014)

Hi

I'm not really a scroller, I had the opportunity to buy mine new at what I think was a very good price. I can verify that the saw is built to very high standards and exhibits very little vibration in use but can't compare it to any other saw as it's the only one I've owned.

See this thread - Cowboy682 may be able to advise you 

new-t70914.html?hilit= scroll 20

Regards Mick


----------



## jonluv (15 Feb 2014)

Sorry forgot to mention I emailed the manufacturer before I purchased re spares and he confirmed the do ship to uk no idea of costs etc


----------



## Philip n (15 Feb 2014)

If I was living in the UK and was looking to get into scrolling on a limited budget the Record badged RBI would be the saw i'd go for.
Over the past year I've seen four or five of them on E-bay UK (I like tormenting myself looking at things I can't buy) for between £150 - £200. That's ridiculous money for what is a production grade saw.

RBI were taken over by new management a few years ago and the current model Hawk isn't the same as the old version that carries the Record badge, but they still supply spares for the older model.


----------



## Judy Peterson (15 Feb 2014)

Got my first Hawk in 1993 . Have 2 right now. Also an original Excallibur (I also like antiques) and a little Delta. I keep the Delta because I can pick it up and use it for demos. But the Hawk is my primary saw. Had a DeWalt 788. It's a good saw, but I wore it out. I push a lot of wood through my saws.
Are any of you in London? I'm coming, later
Judy


----------



## bodgerbaz (16 Feb 2014)

I seem to remember that the RBI Hawk has/had a very good reputation for a quality saw. If you look through almost any American wood/scrolling magazine there will be one of our heroes endorsing the saw. Whether they've been paid to say that or they genuinely do use one is difficult to know. One of the major pluses has to be the deep throat (whoops  ) in that you can cut much larger pieces of wood. Most saws seem to be around 17" but the Hawk, as you can see, goes up to 26".

No where near London Judy, I'm out in the sticks, but have a great trip and welcome to the forum =D> 

Feel free to share your projects and scrolling experiences with us.

Barry


----------



## Roughcut (16 Feb 2014)

I found this video on YouTube of a Hawk G4 Scroll Saw:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhFQKScmvM0

Although I think that that particular saw is now discontinued.
But to me looks to be a good saw, albeit aimed specifically at the American market by the looks of it as I've never seen one for sale in the UK and it does not say anything about a 240 volt option (US is 110 volt).


----------



## ChrisR (16 Feb 2014)

Ali":48fsiu5f said:


> why does the rest of the world get a better choice of machines apart from us here in 230v UK



I think its because there is a far bigger market in America, not just because there population is ours many times over, but because it appears that woodworking in general is much more popular than here.

I have to word things very carefully, as the long haired boss / wife, is half American. 8-[ 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------

